# medieval Poland music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Poor Poland it was abuse in the past seperated between russian and german, un pays souffre douleur or if your preffer a contry that had been bully by russia and germany? 
geopoliticaly speaking, if you understand me, so my sympathy go out to my catholic brothers of poland,
i know destiny have been cruel and bitter for you, i feel your pain.

But let get to the subject, i never heard medieval poland music when it was a big contry see?
Please poles enlighten me on your ancient lore music ,like vocal music of medieval or ars antiqua poland.

And cheers too you from canada, im drinking one shooter of brandy for the poor poles thatt were traumatized toward the years nazim , communism, dictator ect...

I understand you, if i were living in poland i would be a full nihilist to be honnest, have a nice days lady and gentelman and Poland.
:tiphat:

And russian and germans here please this is not an attack over you, im trying to understand, the pain of poland true modern and renaissance composers...:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Poor Poland it was abuse in the past seperated between russian and german, un pays souffre douleur or if your preffer a contry that had been bully by russia and germany?
> geopoliticaly speaking, if you understand me, so my sympathy go out to my catholic brothers of poland,
> i know destiny have been cruel and bitter for you, i feel your pain.
> 
> ...


Wojciek Dlugorag. If you find anything interesting let me know, I only know his music from the CD called "If the lute could speak" by Martin Zalewski and Mical Gondko.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

one that springs to mind is Mikolaj z Radomia (c.1400-c.1450) - the 'complete works' on the Dux label is enjoyable and interesting (although not, in my mind, in the 'top flight' of composers) http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c/Radomia/all/1


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This CD came out last week, I have it. Suites by Diugoraj, Jakub Polak, Diomeded Cato and anonym. Quite interesting and challenging music


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Petrus Wilhelmi de Grudencz

http://www1.cpdl.org/wiki/index.php/Petrus_Wilhelmi_de_Grudencz

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/composers/3996/browse


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

*Bogurodzica* 
Wikipedia:


> Bogurodzica (Polish pronunciation: [bɔɡurɔˈd͡ʑit͡sa]; "Mother of God/Theotokos") is *the oldest Polish hymn*. It was composed somewhere between the 10th and 13th centuries. While the origin of the song is not entirely clear, several scholars agree that Adalbert of Prague [Święty Wojciech] is the likely author. Polish knights sang it as an anthem before the Battle of Grunwald. Bogurodzica also accompanied the coronation ceremonies of the first Jagiellonian kings.







*Gaude Mater Polonia*
Wikipedia:


> The anthem came to existence in 1253, along with the canonization of Stanisław Szczepanowski on 8 September in Assisi; Stanisław died a martyr's death on 11 April 1079. The author of the anthem is *the first Polish composer in music history known by name, the poet Vincent of Kielcz* [Wincenty z Kielczy], OP, a Cracovian canon and chaplain of Bishop Iwo Odrowąż. For a long time he was mistakenly called Vincent of Kielce, and he wrote the hymn to commemorate the canonization of St Stanisław. It is assumed that the first performance of the piece took place on 8 May 1254, during the canonization ceremonies in Kraków.
> 
> Throughout the years, it eventually became the royal anthem under the Piast Dynasty. The anthem became a part of Polish tradition and history, being sung during the coronation of the Polish monarch, royal marriages, as well as during celebrations of the 1683 victory of John III Sobieski in Vienna. Kings and military commanders gave thanks for their successes by singing the anthem after battle. The melody has been popular for almost 750 years, in which it has since become a key element of Polish culture. Today it is sung at most universities for the inauguration of the academic year as well as during important national holidays.


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

*Mikołaj z Radomia* (1400-1450) on youtube:


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

deprofundis said:


> But let get to the subject, i never heard medieval poland music when it was a big contry see?


Actually, it is the Renaissance period (not the Middle Ages) to which the so-called Polish Golden Age refers. The two best known Polish composers from that period are Wacław z Szamotuł and Mikołaj Gomółka.

*Wacław z Szamotuł* (c. 1520 - c. 1560)


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

*Mikołaj Gomółka* (1535-1600)


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Władysław z Gielniowa (c. 1440 - 1505):
Jezusa Judasz przedał za pieniądze nędzne (1488) 




Polish Passion song performed by Bornus Consort


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Mękę Bożą spominajmy 




Polish Passion song from 15th century


----------

